
Show HN: TipperCoin - Send Bitcoins over Twitter - sida
http://www.tippercoin.com/
======
gfodor
Request: dogecoin support. (seriously) It's better for tipping due to the fact
that to tip someone a nickel right now with BTC I have to type out a long
decimal.

~~~
spectrum
I am getting tired of all this dogecoin hype. This altcoin is not innovative,
does not solve a problem that bitcoin has and was in fact created to mock all
the altcoins. Yes it's funny (for the first 5 minutes) but tell me the added
value? You think it's good for tipping because it's almost worthless?

The beauty of bitcoin is that you CAN type out long decimals. The beauty is
that you can USE bitcoin to pay for goods and services. Bitcoin was like
Dogecoin 5 years ago, why are you trying to repeat this proces?

If you look at the site of Tippercoin, you see that it is also possible to
send for example a beer ($4) in bitcoin. Seems pretty easy to type, not?

The way I see it is that most of the altcoins are created by and for people
who think they have missed the Bitcoin-boat and are stuck with their old
mining hardware. Hoping that their altcoin will take off, by pumping and
hyping it everywhere including Hacker News, so they can make some easy money.

~~~
wellboy
Dogecoin is the small man's answer to banks to shove it, think about it.

~~~
spectrum
And Bitcoin isn't? And what stops banks from entering, like some (say that
they) are planning to do with bitcoin?

~~~
wellboy
Yeah, but Bitcoin is the seasoned second-time founder taking on the banks,
Dogecoin is the young 21y old kid giving them the middle finger.

------
brosirmandude
Cryptocurrency tipping culture is really interesting to me. I can't think of
another culture or system that encourages people giving away small amounts of
money because they like something you said or just because they feel like it.
I can see tipping becoming huge on Facebook and Twitter. And possibly even as
a pseudo payments system for services like Pinterest.

~~~
sida
The beautiful thing is that tipping real money kind of doesn't feel right.
Like, "hey ryan bates, good job on the railscast, here is a dollar"

But, personally, when it is in cryptocurrency it feels very different.

~~~
quantumpotato_
Can you elaborate?

------
steveklabnik
Tipping is a really interesting aspect of cryptocurrency. I've never made a
cent from blogging, but I added Dogecoin and Bitcoin links at the bottom of my
last post, and actually got some tips.

Tipping is also one of the reasons that Dogecoin is seeing such large growth,
at least within Reddit.

~~~
ninguem2
Is Dogecoin tipping real? I assumed it was just a parody of Bitcoin tipping.

~~~
steveklabnik
Nope, it is 100% real. Source:
[https://github.com/mohland/dogetipbot](https://github.com/mohland/dogetipbot)

~~~
sida
I am so surprised that dogecoin took off! haha

------
spectrum
I'm afraid your logo is not allowed by Twitter: "Do not modify or alter the
marks or use them in a confusing way, including suggesting sponsorship or
endorsement by Twitter, or in a way that confuses Twitter with another brand."
See [https://about.twitter.com/press/brand-
assets](https://about.twitter.com/press/brand-assets)

I'd change it if I were you! Otherwise, very simple and usable service.
[https://www.pikapay.com/](https://www.pikapay.com/) would be a competitor.

~~~
locksley
Ahhhhh, but it worked so perfectly!

Oh well, thanks for the heads up :)

------
gfodor
I thought about how I'd add a tip action on HN via a Chrome plugin, but it's
hard since HN users don't usually disclose contact info, so you can't onboard
them when they receive a tip. Many HN users use their twitter handles, so
that's something, but it would be nice if there were some simple OAuth API to
get a user's e-mail. Or, pg could implement bit/dogecoin tipping :)

~~~
hayksaakian
Reddit's tip not does it without an email address

\-----

You could let a username claim tips by making a comment like:

CLAIM: email@domain.com

To start managing their tips on your app / site

~~~
sida
If only HN had a comment streaming API!

PG, time to add some more features to hacker news

~~~
j_s
Or contact someone else who has already rolled their own:

[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

------
retube
is there an email equivalent service?

~~~
sida
Yeah, as locksley said you can use coinbase for over the email BTC transfers.

The original intend for building TipperCoin is for tipping and supporting open
sourced projects. To send a tip / act of gratitude to people that built cool
stuff and that you don't personally know (as opposed to email, which you tend
to know them).

A few weeks ago, we built an open sourced browser wallet (www.sparecoins.io)
and we posted it on reddit and got a bunch of tips with reddit tip bot. That
was very encouraging for me. (The fact that people liked it enough to send us
a tip!!) And so we decided to build this tipping service (open sourced, ofc!)
to encourage supporting other projects.

